# Stippermesse Bremen ...einfach Perfekt  ....wer fährt hin?



## ulli1958m (9. Februar 2020)




----------



## yukonjack (9. Februar 2020)

Ich


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2020)

Isch ach!


----------



## Tobias85 (9. Februar 2020)

Moi!


----------



## Jason (9. Februar 2020)

Anwesend.


----------



## kuttenkarl (9. Februar 2020)

kome auch


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Februar 2020)

Ich glaub @Tricast ist auch anwesend


----------



## geomas (9. Februar 2020)

Das Bratwurstessen am 1. März in der Bremer Messehalle ist fest eingeplant.


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Februar 2020)

Wenn, dann werde ich ganz spontan erscheinen, zuviel zu tun die Tage


----------



## phirania (9. Februar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann werde ich ganz spontan erscheinen, zuviel zu tun die Tage



Sag mal Bescheid wenn Du fährst....


----------



## Jason (9. Februar 2020)

Sonst keiner mehr? Bastele gerade mein Namensschildchen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2020)

Ich werde auch da sein  
Hg
Mini


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> * Bastele gerade Namensschilder. *


*Super ...das iss aber nett  
...Abholung 8Uhr am Messe-Kaffestand? *


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Februar 2020)

Ich würde auch gerne, Aber 360Kilometer ist nicht direkt um die Ecke.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sonst keiner mehr? Bastele gerade mein Namensschildchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich hoffe sehr, dass meines gespließt ist


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass meines gespließt ist



Und der Aluhut?? Da brauchst du doch kein Schildchen.   

 Bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und der Aluhut?? Da brauchst du doch kein Schildchen.
> 
> Bin auch mit dabei.


Hab ja keinen Aluhut bekommen


----------



## geomas (9. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sonst keiner mehr? Bastele gerade mein Namensschildchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Tackere einfach eine Eigenbau-Pose an Deine Krawatte - dann ist alles klar.


----------



## phirania (10. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab ja keinen Aluhut bekommen



Soll ich Dir einen bauen...?


----------



## Ukel (11. Februar 2020)

Dabei.....wie jedes Jahr


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. Februar 2020)

Auch dabei und freue mich auf Euch, Jungs!


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2020)

Ich suche den neuen Colmic Rutenkoffer, schon allein nur wegen dem Teil würde ich gerne mal hinfahren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Sonst keiner mehr? Bastele gerade mein Namensschildchen.


Ich komme hin! 
(sofern nicht gerade genau dann der Polarwinter in DE ausbricht.)

Dich erkenne ich auch ohne Namensschildchen, zumindest bei ohne Vollverkleidung.

Die Idee mit Kennzeichen ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, so albern es erst klingt!
Letztes Mal bin ich sehr sicher (mehrere Umrundungen) am Georg vorbeigelaufen, auf der Suche nach dem Heinz ...
Pose am Jackenrevers oder auf Brusttasche wäre echt klasse.
Oder Schildchen "Ükelstammtisch" oder "AB-Kleinfischer" oder so, das gefällt mir noch besser.
Eine Tischreservierung im inneren Talkbereich seitens der Messeleitung wäre natürlich auch hochgradig klasse!


----------



## ulli1958m (11. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Idee mit Kennzeichen ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, so albern es erst klingt!
> 
> Pose am Jackenrevers oder auf Brusttasche wäre echt klasse.


*Finde ich auch gut* 
*....und ja...hab auch schon über viele bei einer Messe hinweg geschaut * (194cm)
*......oder weil ich sie nicht erkannt habe *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

Du machst einfach den Sammelpunkt-Leuchtturm  - gelbe BW-Marschierlampe oder so, müsste bestens sichtbar werden!


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2020)

Ich habe schon die roten Regenschirme asiatischer Reiseführer an den touristischen Brennpunkten vor mir.


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

So wie das sehe, gibt es ein großes Treffen. Die Stammtischbrüder werden stark vertreten sein und es wird viele Umarmungen geben. 
Geile Sache.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> So wie das sehe, gibt es ein großes Treffen. Die Stammtischbrüder werden stark vertreten sein und es wird viele Umarmungen geben.
> Geile Sache.



So siehts mal aus. Bisher haben die folgenden Boardies zugesagt (wenn ich mich nicht irre):

Tricast & Frau H. (Als Veranstalter Dreamteam)
Nordlichtangler
Wuemmehunter
Ukel
Hecht 100+
Kochtopf
Jason 1
geomas
kuttenkarl
Tobias85
Andal
yukonjack
Tikey0815 (evtl.)
ulli1958m
Minimax

@Georg Baumann Wird denn auch redaktionsseitig von der Rute und Rolle ein Vertreter anwesend sein, das man weiss ob man ein frisches Hemd anziehen muss?


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann Wird denn auch redaktionsseitig von der Rute und Rolle ein Vertreter anwesend sein, das man weiss ob man ein frisches Hemd anziehen muss?


Angelweste reicht.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Angelweste reicht.


Für mich persönlich existieren abseits des Wasser nur Westen mit maximal 2 (kleinen) Taschen


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2020)

Aber um das Thema des "roten Schirmes" noch mal aufzugreifen. Wenn Heinz in einer Ecke einen Solchen aufstellt, haben wir gleich unseren Treffpunkt. Und wer mag, der kann sich immer noch ein Schild umhängen.


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber um das Thema des "roten Schirmes" noch mal aufzugreifen. Wenn Heinz in einer Ecke einen Solchen aufstellt, haben wir gleich unseren Treffpunkt. Und wer mag, der kann sich immer noch ein Schild umhängen.


So ein roter Signalschirm ist ne gute Idee. Dann können wir die Schilder weglassen. Habe meins gerade verhunst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

@Fantastic Fishing  bist du der Überraschungsgast bei der Messe? Würde mich echt freuen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (11. Februar 2020)

Von offiziell aussehenden Namensschildern bin ich gar kein Freund.






So sehe ich aus, bin also ganz gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Von offiziell aussehenden Namensschildern bin ich gar kein Freund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So habe ich mir dich vorgestellt. Gutes Bild. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Von offiziell aussehenden Namensschildern bin ich gar kein Freund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber hab mal keine Bange. Ich weiß wie du aussieht   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Von offiziell aussehenden Namensschildern bin ich gar kein Freund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du glattrasiert wärest würdest du genau so aussehen, irre!


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich( ich tendiere immer mehr dazu) nach Bremen fahren sollte, bin ich auch nicht zu übersehen. Zwei Meter groß, nur unwesentlich weniger Breit, ein richtiger Schrank. Frauen würden ihre Klamotten in mich reinhängen. Immer übel gelaunt und grummelig.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Februar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich( ich tendiere immer mehr dazu) nach Bremen fahren sollte, bin ich auch nicht zu übersehen. Zwei Meter groß, nur unwesentlich weniger Breit, ein richtiger Schrank. Frauen würden ihre Klamotten in mich reinhängen. Immer übel gelaunt und grummelig.


Ich weiss nicht wie es bei dir in der Region ist aber die Anzahl dicker, übelgelaunter großer Angler ist hier legion. 
Ich sehe mich schon über die Messe rennen und diversen Möbelstücken ein "RIESENANGLER?!" entgegenblöken


Man erkennt mich an der gekrönten Ükelei


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2020)

Bei mir ist es noch unklar, aber Lust hab ich schon.
Es ist nun mal die am besten organisierte Messe Deutschlands
und auch die größte Fachmesse Europas.

Die Alternative zum roten Schirm:
Andal malt sich die Pläte mit rotem Lippenstift an,
man übersieht ihn ja auch sonst sehr leicht,
und alle können quer durch die Halle immer wieder sich um die schillernde Rotlichtgröße wiederfinden.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2020)

Aber der Vorschlag mit den Bundeswehrblinkies ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2020)

Ich find das sehr spannend, ich halt auch nicht so viel von Abzeichen, Ansteckern, Erkennungsmarken und dergleichen, finden wird man sich ja irgendwie.
Es könnt passieren, das der unverschämte Hund, mit dem man um den Platz in der Würstchenschlange rangelt, sich als der beste Boardie-Bro evah entpuppt, oder umgekehrt, das der liebenswürdige Fachsimpler am Posenstand in Wahrheit der teuflische Erzfeind aus hitzigen AB-Diskussionen ist.
Ich -als Meister der Täuschung- werde mich zunächst abseitig _placieren_, mit Hut, Mantel und Zeitung mit zwei Löchern....


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Februar 2020)

Am besten, ich trage mein Wildschweinfell aus dem Schwein Grillen trööt.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Februar 2020)

Mich findet man schon mal in der Raucherecke(Hinterausgang) oder sabbernder Weise bei den langen Stangen.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Am besten, ich trage mein Wildschweinfell aus dem Schwein Grillen trööt.


Hast Du auch einzwie Kostproben Deines Handwerks dabei? Mjam, Schleck, Sabber...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2020)

Bei mir ist das einfach.
Ich bin schlichtweg der attraktivste Mann vor Ort.
Wenn euch das auch nicht weiterbringt, fragt eure Frau oder Tochter.


----------



## Tobias85 (11. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich -als Meister der Täuschung- werde mich zunächst abseitig _placieren_, mit Hut, Mantel und Zeitung mit zwei Löchern....



Das kann ich nur befürworten, schreibe ich dir doch sowieso eine leichte Ähnlichkeit mit Basil Rathbone als Sherlock Holmes in den alten Filmen zu. Und in jenen ist er auch ein Meister der Täuschung, der selbst von seinem Weggefährten Watson regelmäßig nicht erkannt wird. Schauen wir doch mal, ob du uns auch hinters Licht führen kannst...


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Februar 2020)

Ach kati ist ein Mann?


----------



## Tobias85 (11. Februar 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das einfach.
> Ich bin schlichtweg der attraktivste Mann vor Ort.
> Wenn euch das auch nicht weiterbringt, fragt eure Frau oder Tochter.


Wie, kommt @rippi etwa garnicht?


----------



## yukonjack (11. Februar 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das einfach.
> Ich bin schlichtweg der attraktivste Mann vor Ort.
> Wenn euch das auch nicht weiterbringt, fragt eure Frau oder Tochter.


Was machen eigentlich deine Zuckerwerte...


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Basil Rathbone


Jeremy Brett, bitte.


----------



## Tobias85 (11. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Jeremy Brett, bitte.



Oh mein Gott...der war mir nicht bekannt aber ja, JA, das bist du


----------



## geomas (11. Februar 2020)

Vermutlich wird jeder Hobby-Detektiv unseren Minimax an den gelben Curry-Tulip-Fingern erkennen.


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird jeder Hobby-Detektiv unseren Minimax an den gelben Curry-Tulip-Fingern erkennen.



Es sei denn, ich hätte Diese Scharade über Jahre extra für diesen Anlass aufgebaut, und würde seit jeher mit harmlosen Brot angeln.  Aber abgesehen davon,
es ist schon ein wenig Aufregend, so viele Fremde Leute, die man nur als Zeilen kennt, kennenzulernen. Ich glaub das ist noch viel wichtiger als die Aussteller.
Ich hätte fast meine arme alte Omi im Rolli mitgebracht (sie braucht diesen, wegen ihrer schweren prallgefüllten Geldbörse) aber jetzt, wo ich weiss das Womanizer
Kati dabei ist, überleg ich nochmal.


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2020)

2019 war ich ja mit meinem alten Herren dort und der war leider recht schnell desinteressiert. 
Eigentlich fand er nur die Sitzkiepen spannend und hat die Leute am RIVE-Stand vermutlich irritiert, indem er die Möglichkeiten der Motorisierung der Edelkiepen lautstark ins Spiel brachte.


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2020)

Ach ja, einpacken werde ich auf jeden Fall meine lange alte Edelmatche. 
Die Meinung von @Nordlichtangler  und anderen Boardies zu dieser über 30 Jahre alten Matche würde mich wirklich interessieren.
Den Gardner-Kescherstiel kommt zur Begutachtung durch den Sprtsfrnd Kochtopf mit.

an alle:
Ihr könnt gerne Zeichn geben, falls Ihr dies oder jenes gerne mal in Augenschein nehmen wollt.
„Wir” haben ja in etwa ene ganz grobe Vorstellung vom Gerätebestand anderer Ükel-Boardies.
Nur Nordlichtangler ist für mich ein Buch mit 7x7 Siegeln - vermutlich hat er einfach einen ehemaligen USAF-Hangar angemietet für die korrekte Lagerung der Gerätschaften und ihrer identischen Zwillinge (#redundanz).
@rustaweli ist ja wohl leider nicht am Start, sonst würde ich die spezielle Legerlite mitbringen.

Und ich selbst würde gerne mal ne alte ABU-Kapselrolle probeleiern.


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Und ich selbst würde gerne mal ne alte ABU-Kapselrolle probeleiern.



Wäre Dir mit ner leidlich gut erhaltenen 506 gedient? Die würd ich dann ins Beauty-Case legen,
hg
Mini


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, werden wir alsbald nicht mehr darum herumkommen, einen eigenen, in sich geschlossenen Messestand zu belegen. Wo sonst wollte man das Mitgebrachte besser begutachten, ungestört fachsimpeln und einen guten Tag haben? Natürlich mit eigener SPAM-Braterei und Kaffeeküche!


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wäre Dir mit ner leidlich gut erhaltenen 506 gedient? Die würd ich dann ins Beauty-Case legen,
> hg
> Mini



Ja, danke, falls in Deinem Batmobil noch Platz ist würde ich die ABU 506 gerne mal probekurbeln.
Meine 706 Mk II fühlt sich an wie billiges neuzeitliches Kinderspielzeug. Vielleicht bringe ich die auch mit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, werden wir alsbald nicht mehr darum herumkommen, einen eigenen, in sich geschlossenen Messestand zu belegen. Wo sonst wollte man das Mitgebrachte besser begutachten, ungestört fachsimpeln und einen guten Tag haben? Natürlich mit eigener SPAM-Braterei und Kaffeeküche!


Ja stimmt, auf dem Parkplatz davor war letztes Mal schon ziemlich doof ...
Da standen zuviele Auto überall herum, zuviele Hin- und her laufende, und das Wetter war auch noch übel  (fast wie die stürmische Sabine gerade).
Und selbst mit 9ft Ruten drohte man andere Autos und besonders die Passanten anzukratzen.

Ich schätze, die Aussteller würden ziemlich irritiert reagieren, wenn wir im Rudel mit bündelweise Ruten ankommen, die alle lang machen und über ihre ausgestellte Ware zum A<->B Vergleich drüber herfallen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ja, danke, falls in Deinem Batmobil noch Platz ist würde ich die ABU 506 gerne mal probekurbeln.
> Meine 706 Mk II fühlt sich an wie billiges neuzeitliches Kinderspielzeug. Vielleicht bringe ich die auch mit.


Musst Du, ein A<->B Vergleich muss sein!

Du solltest jetze nicht damit rechnen, dass Minimax Dir seine ABU 506  für eine Testsaison oder so überlässt, nicht wahr?


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Februar 2020)

Statt einem eigenen Messestand können wir ja einfach einen Tisch im Catering-Bereich kapern und von dort aus dann in Kleingruppen zu gelegentlichen Erkundungstouren aufbrechen.   

Ich denke so oder so ähnlich wird sich das sowieso ergeben. Es wird ja ej enden wie in Gieselwerder: Die halbe Zeit stehen wir nur zusammen und plaudern.


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie, kommt @rippi etwa garnicht?


Tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen. Ich wäre sehr gerne gekommen, um euch allen mit Autogrammen zu versorgen und dann dort zu pöbeln, dass keine Tenkara-Aussteller da sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Es wird ja ej enden wie in Gieselwerder: Die halbe Zeit stehen wir nur zusammen und plaudern.


Das ist aber noch sehr diplomatisch zusammengefasst!


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2020)

^^^^ ne, damit möchte ich auch gar nicht rechnen. 
Aber das teigige Leier-Gefühl der modernen ABU-Kapselrolle habe ich im  Muskel-Gedächtnis oder wie man das nennt.
Vielleichts interessierts ja andere, wie sich so ne 706 anfühlt.


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Februar 2020)

Schade, dann wird also tatsächlich Kati den Wet-T-Shirt-Contest gewinnen.


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen. Ich wäre sehr gerne gekommen, um euch allen mit Autogrammen zu versorgen und dann dort zu pöbeln, dass keine Tenkara-Aussteller da sind.



Ach, wir tragen einfach feinrippi untendrunter und denken an Dich.


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Es wird ja ej enden wie in Gieselwerder: Die halbe Zeit stehen wir nur zusammen und plaudern.



Gerne in unmittelbarer Nähe jener unter uns, die tatsächlich angeln wollten. Öchöm.


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Gerne in unmittelbarer Nähe jener unter uns, die tatsächlich angeln wollten. Öchöm.



Während der Messe wird ja hoffentlich keiner anfangen wollen zu Angeln


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Statt einem eigenen Messestand können wir ja einfach einen Tisch im Catering-Bereich kapern und von dort aus dann in Kleingruppen zu gelegentlichen Erkundungstouren aufbrechen.
> 
> Ich denke so oder so ähnlich wird sich das sowieso ergeben. Es wird ja ej enden wie in Gieselwerder: Die halbe Zeit stehen wir nur zusammen und plaudern.


Deswegen ja auch mein stetes Verlangen nach einem Friedfisch-Symposion!


----------



## Tricast (12. Februar 2020)

Ich werde im Foyer einen Stammtisch für die Ükelaner einrichten damit man einen Anlaufpunkt hat zwischen den Einkäufen. Nicht jeder kennt jeden und somit bringt der Stammtisch eine gewisse Erleichterung beim Treffen und Kennenlernen.

Liebe Grüße in das Ükelland

Heinz


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Februar 2020)

Heinz, das ist großartig!


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Februar 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich werde im Foyer einen Stammtisch für die Ükelaner einrichten damit man einen Anlaufpunkt hat zwischen den Einkäufen. Nicht jeder kennt jeden und somit bringt der Stammtisch eine gewisse Erleichterung beim Treffen und Kennenlernen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße in das Ükelland
> 
> Heinz



Ärgert mich wirklich sehr, das ich nicht dabei sein kann! 

LG Michael


----------



## Wuemmehunter (12. Februar 2020)

Tolle Idee, Heinz. Danke!


----------



## Tricast (12. Februar 2020)

Und einen abschließbaren Raum für mitgebrachte oder gekaufte Utensilien kann ich auch zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Februar 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Und einen abschließbaren Raum für mitgebrachte oder gekaufte Utensilien kann ich auch zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Der iss aber nicht für das parken der Ehefrauen gedacht oder?


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich werde im Foyer einen Stammtisch für die Ükelaner einrichten damit man einen Anlaufpunkt hat zwischen den Einkäufen. Nicht jeder kennt jeden und somit bringt der Stammtisch eine gewisse Erleichterung beim Treffen und Kennenlernen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße in das Ükelland
> 
> Heinz





Tricast schrieb:


> Und einen abschließbaren Raum für mitgebrachte oder gekaufte Utensilien kann ich auch zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Coole Sache, vielen lieben Dank, Heinz,
HGB
Minimax


----------



## Tricast (12. Februar 2020)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Der iss aber nicht für das parken der Ehefrauen gedacht oder?



Ulli, was soll ich denn jetzt von der Frage halten? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

Klasse Sache, Heinz! 
Ich bin erstmal fast sprachlos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2020)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Der iss aber nicht für das parken der Ehefrauen gedacht oder?


Die kommen doch ausgelagert in den nächsten großen Shoppingcenter-Tempel mit Pizzeria Cafeteria und was sie sonst noch so brauchen, ist doch schließlich Bremen mit eigenen Kaffeemarken und so.
Am besten mit definierten Bargeldbetrag und keinerlei Kreditkarte versorgt.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> .
> Am besten mit definierten Bargeldbetrag und keinerlei Kreditkarte versorgt.


DIES lieber Nordlicht gilt an dem Tag für beide


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (13. Februar 2020)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Der iss aber nicht für das parken der Ehefrauen gedacht oder?


Du würdest doch nicht ernsthaft dein frisch erworbenes Edel-Tackle in einen Raum mit deinem Weib sperren, womöglich noch mit Preisschild dran (am Tackle) ???? 


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> So siehts mal aus. Bisher haben die folgenden Boardies zugesagt (wenn ich mich nicht irre):
> 
> Tricast & Frau H. (Als Veranstalter Dreamteam)
> Nordlichtangler
> ...


Ich sage mal meine Anreise auch zu.


----------



## Tricast (13. Februar 2020)

Das wird ja ein richtig großes ÜKEL Treffen! Wo soll ich denn nur die ganzen Bratwürste herbekommen um die hungrige Meute zu verpflegen?
Gespannt bin ich auch mit wie vielen die Österreicher aufschlagen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Februar 2020)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Du würdest doch nicht ernsthaft dein frisch erworbenes Edel-Tackle in einen Raum mit deinem Weib sperren, womöglich noch mit Preisschild dran (am Tackle) ????
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ne ne....ich nehme meine Ehefrau erst gar nicht mit 
....wenn sie dabei wäre kommt spätestens nach dem ersten Rundgang......"können wir jetzt wieder fahren...hast ja alles gesehen"


----------



## Tricast (13. Februar 2020)

Das schöne an der Stippermesse ist ja nicht nur der Einkauf oder die Information über Neuheiten, genau so spannend ist das gemeinsame Fachsimpeln und der Austausch untereinander.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

fährt einer aus Richtung Nienburg, Bruchhausen/Vilsen zur Messe? Fahre mit meiner Frau hoch, die muß aber nur nach Bruchhausen/Vilsen. Vieleicht kann ich da irgendwo zusteigen? Das Auto braucht leider meine Frau.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Februar 2020)

Ich werde dann wohl auch aufschlagen, bin sehr gespannt und freu mich auf gute Gespräche


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

Die Bahnfahrkarten sind gekauft!


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

Ein bisserl graust mir sogar vor der Messe. Und zwar wegen der Sachen, die den Heimweg mit antreten werden. 

Direkt wirklich was brauchen tu ich ja nicht. Umso gefährlicher wirds das für mein bescheidenes Budget, welches ich mir vorgesehen habe.

Denke mal, der Nubsie-Bestand wird wieder anschwellen.


----------



## geomas (16. Februar 2020)

Anschwellende Nubsies? 
Hier ist ja was los....


----------



## Tricast (16. Februar 2020)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt einer aus Richtung Nienburg, Bruchhausen/Vilsen zur Messe? Fahre mit meiner Frau hoch, die muß aber nur nach Bruchhausen/Vilsen. Vieleicht kann ich da irgendwo zusteigen? Das Auto braucht leider meine Frau.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Von Nienburg geht es sehr gut mit dem Zug. Der fährt jede Stunde und manchmal auch jede 1/2 Stunde. Die Messe ist direkt am Hauptbahnhof Bremen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

dann werde ich ab Nienburg mit dem Zug kommen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2020)

Bin auch am Überlegen, ob icj das Auto stehen lasse und mit dem Zug komme.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Februar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Bin auch am Überlegen, ob icj das Auto stehen lasse und mit dem Zug komme.


Wenn du alleine unterwegs bist, kann das sogar günstiger sein! Und die Messe in Bremen ist in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bahnhofs !

LG


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn du alleine unterwegs bist, kann das sogar günstiger sein! Und die Messe in Bremen ist in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bahnhofs !
> 
> LG


Lieber Michael, ich habe da eine Idee. Komm du doch auch mit der Bahn. Du kannst doch nicht so lange sitzen. Im Zug ist das doch kein Problem. Da kannst du im Wagon hoch und runter marschieren, auf Toilette gehen und sonst was machen. Denk mal drüber nach.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Lieber Michael, ich habe da eine Idee. Komm du doch auch mit der Bahn. Du kannst doch nicht so lange sitzen. Im Zug ist das doch kein Problem. Da kannst du im Wagon hoch und runter marschieren, auf Toilette gehen und sonst was machen. Denk mal drüber nach.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das ist sehr lieb gemeint! Aber ich hab bald wieder eine OP ,danach geht weder Auto noch Bahn ,geschweige denn über die Messe laufen! 
Ich würde nichts lieber tun als nach Bremen kommen und euch alle persönlich kennen lernen! 
Bin schon froh wenn ich danach bis zu Sommer / Frühjahr wieder fit bin zum Angeln .

Ist wirklich super schade ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist sehr lieb gemeint! Aber ich hab bald wieder eine OP ,danach geht weder Auto noch Bahn ,geschweige denn über die Messe laufen!
> Ich würde nichts lieber tun als nach Bremen kommen und euch alle persönlich kennen lernen!
> Bin schon froh wenn ich danach bis zu Sommer / Frühjahr wieder fit bin zum Angeln .
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist wirklich Schade. Hätte wirklich mal gern den Mann kennengelernt der momentan im Ükel die meisten Berichte schreibt. Du bist sehr bewandert und mit dir hätte ich mal gerne ein wenig geschnackt. Wünsche dir alles gute für deine OP. Halt die Ohren steiff und lass dich nicht unterkriegen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wirklich Schade. Hätte wirklich mal gern den Mann kennengelernt der momentan im Ükel die meisten Berichte schreibt. Du bist sehr bewandert und mit dir hätte ich mal gerne ein wenig *geschnackselt*. Wünsche dir alles gute für deine OP. Halt die Ohren steiff und lass dich nicht unterkriegen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich hoffe sehr dass ihr euch dafür ein Hotelzimmer genommen hättet! Oder hätte @Tricast euch beiden Räumlichkeiten stellen können?


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr dass ihr euch dafür ein Hotelzimmer genommen hättet! Oder hätte @Tricast euch beiden Räumlichkeiten stellen können?


Ich lach mich tot. Krieg gerade keine Luft mehr


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr dass ihr euch dafür ein Hotelzimmer genommen hättet! Oder hätte @Tricast euch beiden Räumlichkeiten stellen können?


Aber Kochtopf du bist doch für das Doppelzimmer fest eingeplant


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

ist das Wort "geschnackselt" euch geläufig?


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wirklich Schade. Hätte wirklich mal gern den Mann kennengelernt der momentan im Ükel die meisten Berichte schreibt. Du bist sehr bewandert und mit dir hätte ich mal gerne ein wenig geschnackselt. Wünsche dir alles gute für deine OP. Halt die Ohren steiff und lass dich nicht unterkriegen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Vielen Dank für die Wünsche, nehme ich gerne entgegen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> ist das Wort "geschnackselt" euch geläufig?


Mir als Hesse ja !


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mir als Hesse ja !


Äh, ich habe mich natürlich mal wieder verschrieben. Sorry

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2020)

Natürlich wollt ich mit dir @Waller Michel nur schnacken. Sonst nichts.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2020)

Jaja. 
Aber um nochmal auf die Bahn zurpck zu kommen. Ich mach mich mal schlau, was eine Fahrt mit der Bahn für mich, einschließlich der Rückreise Geld und Zeitmäßig kosten würde.


----------



## geomas (16. Februar 2020)

So langsam mache ich mir Sorgen - reden und schreiben wir alle von der gleichen Messe?
Sodom und Gomorra wollte ich eigentlich weiträumig umfahren...


----------



## Minimax (16. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> So langsam mache ich mir Sorgen - reden und schreiben wir alle von der gleichen Messe?
> Sodom und Gomorra wollte ich eigentlich weiträumig umfahren...



Also Moment mal, wir reden doch von der Strippermesse Bremen, richtig?


----------



## geomas (16. Februar 2020)

Naja, also ich wollte zur Stippermesse, Ruten begrabbeln und mich mit Hanf eindecken.

Ahh, sorry, bin etwas langsam: Du hast den Begriff _Strippermesse_ benutzt, um den Professore und Fantastico doch noch nach Bremen zu locken.


----------



## Jason (17. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Naja, also ich wollte zur Stippermesse, Ruten begrabbeln und mich mit Hanf eindecken.
> 
> Ahh, sorry, bin etwas langsam: Du hast den Begriff _Strippermesse_ benutzt, um den Professore und Fantastico doch noch nach Bremen zu locken.


Und wir können ein wenig schnacken. Das ist mir sehr wichtig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2020)

Und wir haben immer noch nicht ausgemacht, wer von den Ükels nun welche Rolle übernimmt (Indianer, Bauarbeiter, Cowboy, Cop, Ledermacker)


----------



## geomas (17. Februar 2020)

Leder und Latex sind gerade in der Reinigung - kann ich als Matrose kommen?


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Leder und Latex sind gerade in der Reinigung - kann ich als Matrose kommen?


Schätze, Matrose ist okay. Dann aber Bauchfrei, bitte!


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2020)

ihr seit nich ganz dicht.
ich komme da mal gleich hin am 01.03.2020

das mein burzzell tach


----------



## geomas (17. Februar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ihr seit nich ganz dicht.
> ich komme da mal gleich hin am 01.03.2020
> 
> das mein burzzell tach



Na das war ja klar.
Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse, sagte Großmutter immer....
Ich geb Dir ne Bratwurst aus, Nobbi!


----------



## Minimax (17. Februar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ihr seit nich ganz dicht.
> ich komme da mal gleich hin am 01.03.2020
> 
> das mein burzzell tach



Coole Sache, Nobbi


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Naja, also ich wollte zur Stippermesse, Ruten begrabbeln und mich mit Hanf eindecken.
> 
> Ahh, sorry, bin etwas langsam: Du hast den Begriff _Strippermesse_ benutzt, um den Professore und Fantastico doch noch nach Bremen zu locken.


 Stripper-Messe, Ruten begrabbeln und Hanf reinziehen, ihr macht mich fertig


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> ist das Wort "geschnackselt" euch geläufig?


Oh ja!


Riesenangler schrieb:


> Jaja.
> Aber um nochmal auf die Bahn zurpck zu kommen. Ich mach mich mal schlau, was eine Fahrt mit der Bahn für mich, einschließlich der Rückreise Geld und Zeitmäßig kosten würde.


Ich löhne für die Bahn keine 50,- € hin und zurück, inkl. Sitzplatzreservierung.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Februar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Stripper-Messe, Ruten begrabbeln und Hanf reinziehen, ihr macht mich fertig


Echt? Klingt für mich nach nem normalen Werktag

Ich will der Indianer sein, wenn geo schon Matrose sein darf
Dabei habe ich so ein tolles Kostüm


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Oh ja!
> 
> Ich löhne für die Bahn keine 50,- € hin und zurück, inkl. Sitzplatzreservierung.


Und mit ein bisschen Glück kommst du sogar am gleichen Tag an!


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und mit ein bisschen Glück kommst du sogar am gleichen Tag an!


Das ist bei  Weitem weniger schlimm, als es schon mal war. Zudem ist die A1 (Köln - Bremen und retour) auch nicht wirklich ein Garant für eine flüssige Fahrt. Und für die bremer Pisten sind Geländefahrzeuge auch gut angeraten.


----------



## phirania (17. Februar 2020)

Dann gibt es ja eine Riesenparty in Bremen....


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist bei  Weitem weniger schlimm, als es schon mal war. Zudem ist die A1 (Köln - Bremen und retour) auch nicht wirklich ein Garant für eine flüssige Fahrt. Und für die bremer Pisten sind Geländefahrzeuge auch gut angeraten.


Nein aber im Auto kann ich Musikhören, mitsingen, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer beschimpfen, Klimaanlage und Heizung funktionieren nicht azyklisch und man hat mehr Einfluss auf die Mitfahrenden...
Gerade am Wochenende wieder Zeuge der Qualität der Bahn geworden. KASSEL - ERFURT ist Steckentechnisch keine Weltreise, aber dank Zugausfällen am frühen Morgen und verpassten Anschlüssen in Fulda fühlte es sich wie eine viel viel weitere, abenteuerliche Reise an. Wenn mein Auto Fahrtüchtigkeit gewesen wäre wäre ich damit gefahren, grauenhaft. Samstag mit Magen Darm Infekt die Heimreise angetreten und im Knien sehen die Toiletten im ICE nicht besser aus


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein aber im Auto kann ich Musikhören, mitsingen, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer beschimpfen, Klimaanlage und Heizung funktionieren nicht azyklisch und man hat mehr Einfluss auf die Mitfahrenden...
> Gerade am Wochenende wieder Zeuge der Qualität der Bahn geworden. KASSEL - ERFURT ist Steckentechnisch keine Weltreise, aber dank Zugausfällen am frühen Morgen und verpassten Anschlüssen in Fulda fühlte es sich wie eine viel viel weitere, abenteuerliche Reise an. Wenn mein Auto Fahrtüchtigkeit gewesen wäre wäre ich damit gefahren, grauenhaft. Samstag mit Magen Darm Infekt die Heimreise angetreten und im Knien sehen die Toiletten im ICE nicht besser aus


Klingt für mich nach nem ganz normalen Werktag,weiß garnicht was du hast


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein aber im Auto kann ich Musikhören, mitsingen, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer beschimpfen, Klimaanlage und Heizung funktionieren nicht azyklisch und man hat mehr Einfluss auf die Mitfahrenden...
> Gerade am Wochenende wieder Zeuge der Qualität der Bahn geworden. KASSEL - ERFURT ist Steckentechnisch keine Weltreise, aber dank Zugausfällen am frühen Morgen und verpassten Anschlüssen in Fulda fühlte es sich wie eine viel viel weitere, abenteuerliche Reise an. Wenn mein Auto Fahrtüchtigkeit gewesen wäre wäre ich damit gefahren, grauenhaft. Samstag mit Magen Darm Infekt die Heimreise angetreten und im Knien sehen die Toiletten im ICE nicht besser aus



Sehe ich ganz genau so wie Du!
Muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!  Absolut klar !
Ich liebe aber auch mein Auto aus den von Dir aufgezählten Argumenten !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein aber im Auto kann ich Musikhören, mitsingen, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer beschimpfen, Klimaanlage und Heizung funktionieren nicht azyklisch und man hat mehr Einfluss auf die Mitfahrenden...
> Gerade am Wochenende wieder Zeuge der Qualität der Bahn geworden. KASSEL - ERFURT ist Steckentechnisch keine Weltreise, aber dank Zugausfällen am frühen Morgen und verpassten Anschlüssen in Fulda fühlte es sich wie eine viel viel weitere, abenteuerliche Reise an. Wenn mein Auto Fahrtüchtigkeit gewesen wäre wäre ich damit gefahren, grauenhaft. Samstag mit Magen Darm Infekt die Heimreise angetreten und im Knien sehen die Toiletten im ICE nicht besser aus


Dann musst du Auto fahren. Aber gegen die Scheisshäuser auf den Autobahnen sind die in den Zügen gülden! 

Nur eines ist bei der Bahn komisch. Auf den Nord-Südachsen ist es meist einwandfrei. Aber wehe man bewegt sich von West nach Ost und umgekehrt.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Februar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach nem ganz normalen Werktag,weiß garnicht was du hast





Andal schrieb:


> Dann musst du Auto fahren. Aber gegen die Scheisshäuser auf den Autobahnen sind die in den Zügen gülden!
> 
> Nur eines ist bei der Bahn komisch. Auf den Nord-Südachsen ist es meist einwandfrei. Aber wehe man bewegt sich von West nach Ost und umgekehrt.


Bei einer Fahrt mit Auto hätte ich die unberührte Natur des rastplatzes der Toilette vorgezogen


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei einer Fahrt mit Auto hätte ich die unberührte Natur des rastplatzes der Toilette vorgezogen


Eh klar. War selber lange genug auf deutschen Pisten unterwegs. Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2020)

Da war was mit dem transportablen Klappsitz! 

Bei dem aktuellen Wetter  braucht man noch nichtmal ein Sitz- bzw. Sitzbrillenheizung, das ist auch nett.


----------



## phirania (17. Februar 2020)

Oder sowas...





						Toilette BRANQ 15,5 Liter Campingtoilette Toiletteneimer Reisetoilette Outdoor: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Toilette BRANQ 15,5 Liter Campingtoilette Toiletteneimer Reisetoilette Outdoor: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## geomas (17. Februar 2020)

Zurück zum Angeln:

...gibt es eigentlich außer Würmern auch andere Lebendköder auf der Stippermesse? 
Falls ja würde ich ne kleine Kühlbox mitnehmen und Maden, Pinkies sowie evtl. Caster bunkern.


----------



## Tricast (17. Februar 2020)

@geomas : Bisher gab es keine anderen Lebendköder wie Maden & Co. auf der Stippermesse. Wenn Du welche haben möchtest dann frage doch mal bei Stipp-Profi - http://www.stipp-profi.de - an ob er Dir welche zur Messe mitbringt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Naja, also ich wollte zur Stippermesse, Ruten begrabbeln und mich mit Hanf eindecken.
> 
> Ahh, sorry, bin etwas langsam: Du hast den Begriff _Strippermesse_ benutzt, um den Professore und Fantastico doch noch nach Bremen zu locken.


Du Rauchst Georg?


----------



## geomas (17. Februar 2020)

Danke für den Tipp, Heinz!

... und Hartmut: nö, seit gut 10 Monaten konsumiere ich (aktiv) kein Tabak mehr. 
THC-haltige Produkte habe ich zuletzt 1989 genossen, als DDR-Bürger mit ganz großen Augen.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> THC-haltige Produkte habe ich zuletzt 1989 genossen, als DDR-Bürger mit ganz großen Augen.


Das hat aber weniger mit der Staatsbürgerschaft zu tun ... isch schwör!  So manches Produkt lässt einem die Mütze auf der Brandsohle ruhen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> nö, seit gut 10 Monaten konsumiere ich (aktiv) kein Tabak mehr.



Dafür mal   

Ich habe ja auch einen Trick, mir merklich ungesunde Verhaltensweisen im Handumdrehen abzugewöhnen:
Ich stelle mir einfach intensiv und in allen Facetten ausgemalt mal vor,
ich wäre irgendwann in näherer Zukunft vollkommen unfähig,
mich im Gelände, Wald und Wiesen, am Uferrand und stolprig sumpfigen Boden, und insbesondere nicht mehr in der Lage für Boot und notfalls rückschwimmend zu bewegen.
Und könnte einfach nicht mehr angeln gehen.
NEIN!


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Februar 2020)

Jetzt mal ganz ernst gefragt. Gibt es denn nun irgendwo, irgendein Erkennungszeichen oder einen Platz, wo man sich trifft. Ich würde gerne mal dem einen oder anderen von euch die Vorderhaxe schütteln und mal dumm labern.


----------



## Tricast (18. Februar 2020)

Jo, das gibt es. Es wird einen Stammtisch geben der auch gekennzeichnet ist. Ich kann Euch doch nicht ziellos durch die Messe irren lassen. Vielleicht machen wir ja auch noch eine Uhrzeit aus wo wir uns alle dort treffen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Februar 2020)

Ich hoffe das ich blindkopp den dann auch finde.


----------



## Tricast (18. Februar 2020)

@Riesenangler : Im Foyer mit einem ÜKEL-Schild auf dem Tisch wirst Du das bestimmt finden. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2020)

Mal ganz unbedarft gefragt: Ist der Foyer gleich vorne Cateringbereich am Eingang wie letztes Jahr, oder mehr die Tischlein in der Mitte?

Sehe ich es von der Ausstellerliste her richtig, dass keiner für DAM und Shimano als Aussteller da ist?


----------



## Tricast (19. Februar 2020)

Gleich vorne wo man reinkommt. Da hätte ich die Möglichkeit eine Bierzeltgarnitur aufzustellen damit man auch mit ein paar Leuten zusammen sitzen kann.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

1. Du wirst das schon machen.

2. Wir werden es finden! Garantiert!!!


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Gleich vorne wo man reinkommt. Da hätte ich die Möglichkeit eine Bierzeltgarnitur aufzustellen damit man auch mit ein paar Leuten zusammen sitzen kann.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Kannst ja vielleicht ne Anwesenheitsliste auslegen. Iss nur ne Idee.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kannst ja vielleicht ne Anwesenheitsliste auslegen. Iss nur ne Idee.



Ich sehe den Sinn dahinter noch nicht, außer Extraarbeit für Heinz. Wir haben schon einen extra Tisch für uns, da müssen wir uns am Tisch doch nurnoch gegenseitig ansprechen, das sollten wohl doch alle hinbekommen.


----------



## Jason (19. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Sinn dahinter noch nicht, außer Extraarbeit für Heinz. Wir haben schon einen extra Tisch für uns, da müssen wir uns am Tisch doch nurnoch gegenseitig ansprechen, das sollten wohl doch alle hinbekommen.


Genau, drückt dem Heinz nicht zuviel auf. Würstchen muss er auch noch grillen.    

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau, drückt dem Heinz nicht zuviel auf. Würstchen muss er auch noch grillen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Würstchen sind wichtiger.


----------



## Tricast (19. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Genau, drückt dem Heinz nicht zuviel auf. Würstchen muss er auch noch grillen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wer muß Würstchen grillen?? Dazu habe ich keine Zeit, muß doch sabbeln gehen und mich um den Hund kümmern.

Wir müssen uns nur vorher noch auf eine Uhrzeit einigen wo wir uns alle am Stammtisch treffen wollen damit wir wenigstens einmal alle zusammen sind. Zu dem Termin würde ich dann auch Bratwürste besorgen wie versprochen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Wer muß Würstchen grillen?? Dazu habe ich keine Zeit, muß doch sabbeln gehen und mich um den Hund kümmern.
> 
> Wir müssen uns nur vorher noch auf eine Uhrzeit einigen wo wir uns alle am Stammtisch treffen wollen damit wir wenigstens einmal alle zusammen sind. Zu dem Termin würde ich dann auch Bratwürste besorgen wie versprochen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Wuemmehunter, it's your turn now!


----------



## Wuemmehunter (19. Februar 2020)

Also Jungs, da gibt es vor der Halle so einen ganz heißen Pavillon, aus dem es wunderbar rausdampft. Einzige Herausfoederung ist die ellenlange Schlange davor. Heinz, ich helfe Dir beim tragen .

... und wenn ich dann noch ein Vorschlag machen darf: Liebe Ükel-Gemeinde, Lasst uns um 11 Uhr zum stippermessensonntäglichen Hochamt zusammenfinden.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

Sind denn um 11 schon alle anwesend? Man weiß ja nicht, wann die Fernanreisenden wie Geo, Andal und unsere Hessen planen loszufahren.


----------



## geomas (19. Februar 2020)

Nach vorläufiger Planung wollte ich so zwischen 10.30 und 11 Uhr eintrudeln.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (19. Februar 2020)

Unseren Ükel-Bruder Andal werde ich bereits am Vortag vom Bahnhof abholen und beherbergen. Wir sind schon um halb neun auf der Messe.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Unseren Ükel-Bruder Andal werde ich bereits am Vortag vom Bahnhof abholen und beherbergen. Wir sind schon um halb neun auf der Messe.


Das freut mich, ich wollte auch schon so in dem Dreh aufschlagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2020)

11 Uhr ist gar nicht schlecht, find ich gut mit fixum. Lohnt sich direkt 'ne Draufguck-Uhr mitzunehmen.
Da kann man den ersten Rundgang und die gewünschten vornehmlich Ruteninspektionen schon mal in erster Runde erledigt haben.
Und braucht's eine Pause. 

Ist doch vom Rahmen wie every last year:

Anreise möglich und Stehplatz am beengten Stehtisch ab: "Foyer ab 8:00 Uhr geöffnet"
Karenzzeit Anreise flexibel bis 09:00, oder wer will eben schon früher 08:30, oder nach der Öffnung später.
"9:00 bis 15:00 Uhr Messe offen"
11:00 Ükelstammtisch Live-Event

Etliche haben es ja seit Mai'19 sehr einfach, den anderen Teil zu erkennen, auch ab 08:00 - sofern man eben rein passt.
Und die (noch) Fremdlinge, die dabei stehen, gehören auch mit dazu.
Ich hab wahrscheinlich auch einen dabei.


----------



## ulli1958m (19. Februar 2020)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Wir sind schon um halb neun auf der Messe.


Das wird auch so meine Ankunft sein


----------



## Wuemmehunter (19. Februar 2020)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Das wird auch so meine Ankunft sein



Dann können wir ja schon mal vorab einen Kaffee schlürfen, bevor wir uns ins Getümmel werfen.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Februar 2020)

Also ich mit 310 Kilometer anfahrt wollt pünklichst zum Start dort sein. Also um fünf erwachen und um sechs abflug zur Messe.


----------



## Tricast (19. Februar 2020)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja schon mal vorab einen Kaffee schlürfen, bevor wir uns ins Getümmel werfen.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 11 Uhr ist gar nicht schlecht, find ich gut mit fixum. Lohnt sich direkt 'ne Draufguck-Uhr mitzunehmen.
> Da kann man den ersten Rundgang und die gewünschten vornehmlich Ruteninspektionen schon mal in erster Runde erledigt haben.
> Und braucht's eine Pause.
> 
> ...


*Ab 8:00 ist dass Foyer auf und dann können wir ja gleich zum Ükelstammtisch gehen und dort unseren Kaffe trinken. Dann haben sich auch die ersten schon kennen gelernt. Wenn es recht ist, dann treffen wir uns um 11:00 zum Imbiss am Stammtisch.*

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jason (19. Februar 2020)

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an. Ach, freu mich schon. Wird ein schöner Tag. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2020)

Vieleicht komme ich auch,habe aber den Samstag davor Sitzung vom Umweltministerium,dauert das nicht bis 3Uhr Nachts,schlage ich evtl. auf.

Weiß noch wo die Messe in Heinz seiner alten Schule war.......lang ist her.

lg


----------



## Ukel (19. Februar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Vieleicht komme ich auch,habe aber den Samstag davor Sitzung vom Umweltministerium,dauert das nicht bis 3Uhr Nachts,schlage ich evtl. auf.
> 
> Weiß noch wo die Messe in Heinz seiner alten Schule war.......lang ist her.
> 
> lg


Hoffentlich arbeitet ihr dabei an der Abschaffung von Angelverboten....


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Februar 2020)

Ukel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich arbeitet ihr dabei an der Abschaffung von Angelverboten....


Oder an der Fischfreimachung von Gewässern.


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2020)

Ukel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich arbeitet ihr dabei an der Abschaffung von Angelverboten....



Du wohnst ja auch nahe der "Zentrale" daher weißt Du ja wie wir hier ticken und kriegst einiges mit  Leider werden die Baustellen nicht weniger aber gekämpft wird bis zum Ende.


----------



## Ukel (20. Februar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Du wohnst ja auch nahe der "Zentrale" daher weißt Du ja wie wir hier ticken und kriegst einiges mit  Leider werden die Baustellen nicht weniger aber gekämpft wird bis zum Ende.


Da hast du recht, aber so intimes, wie du es mitbekommst, bleibt mir dann doch leider (oder zum Glück?) verborgen. Allerdings ist unser Verein auch von gewissen FFH-Maßnahmen betroffen, die sich noch in der Schwebe befinden, aber ich setze auf den AV NDS, der macht diesbezüglich ja eine gute Arbeit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2020)

Eine Bratwurst weniger,
bei mir ist irgendwas geplant mit Reinfeiern.

Da fährt am 1.3 kein Auto mehr.


----------



## Tricast (22. Februar 2020)

Irgendetwas kommt immer dazwischen und wenn es der Alkohol ist. Dann wünsche ich Dir eine schöne Feier.

Gruß Heinz

_Karpfen sind nur Beifang_


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Februar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Eine Bratwurst weniger,
> bei mir ist irgendwas geplant mit Reinfeiern.
> 
> Da fährt am 1.3 kein Auto mehr.


Aber nicht soo viel.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2020)

Bei der Wettervorhersage steht man doch gerne im warmen Foyer und plaudert unter dem Schirmchen.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Februar 2020)

Treffen im Foyer. Ihr wedet es ja mitbekommen. Wenn es schlagartig in folge mangelnen Lichteinfalls dunkel wird, weil ich in der Türe steh.


----------



## Jason (24. Februar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Treffen im Foyer. Ihr wedet es ja mitbekommen. Wenn es schlagartig in folge mangelnen Lichteinfalls dunkel wird, weil ich in der Türe steh.


Bist du so ein Kleiderschrank? Ok, sagt ja schon dein Name

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2020)

Ich hab glaub ich ein bisschen Angst.


----------



## ulli1958m (24. Februar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Treffen im Foyer. Ihr wedet es ja mitbekommen. Wenn es schlagartig in folge mangelnen Lichteinfalls dunkel wird, weil ich in der Türe steh.


Macht doch nix.....wenn ich reinkomme scheint wieder die Sonne......egal welche Wetterlage angesagt ist


----------



## Jason (24. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab glaub ich ein bisschen Angst.


Ich steh dir bei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Februar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Treffen im Foyer. Ihr wedet es ja mitbekommen. Wenn es schlagartig in folge mangelnen Lichteinfalls dunkel wird, weil ich in der Türe steh.


Ich hoffe du hast ein Stück Butter dabei damit du besser durchflutschst


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Februar 2020)

Brauche keine Butter. Als Metzger bevorzuge ich Schmalz.


----------



## Tricast (25. Februar 2020)

Brauchst Dich nicht zu quälen. Melde Dich vorher dann machen wir das Rolltor für Dich auf.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Februar 2020)

Spaß beiseite. Ick freu ma.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Februar 2020)

Der Termin rückt näher - und meine Aussichten auf Teilhabe schwinden... .
Hätte euch wirklich gerne mal alle kennengelernt, aber es scheint dieses Jahr nicht zu klappen..
Na ja - vielleicht kann ich mich ja früh um 5 aus der Stadt schleichen und bin um 3 wieder Zuhause, aber die Bahn nach Bremen ist meist voll..
Irgendwie blöde..


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2020)

Das Zauberwort heisst Platzreservierung ... für nur 4,50 € stehen die anderen.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heisst Platzreservierung ... für nur 4,50 € stehen die anderen.


"Aufgrund blabla sind in diesem Zug keine Reservierungen gültig" - gerade letztes Wochenende gehört. 
Aber mein finanzieller Spielraum schmilzt stark ein - vielleicht reicht es für nen Kaffee und ein paar Nubbsies;(


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Aufgrund blabla sind in diesem Zug keine Reservierungen gültig" - gerade letztes Wochenende gehört.
> Aber mein finanzieller Spielraum schmilzt stark ein - vielleicht reicht es für nen Kaffee und ein paar Nubbsies;(


Für diesen einen Messebesuch kann man auch mal mannhaft die "Schmerzen" erdulden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Termin rückt näher - und meine Aussichten auf Teilhabe schwinden... .
> Hätte euch wirklich gerne mal alle kennengelernt, aber es scheint dieses Jahr nicht zu klappen..


Das wär aber echt schade.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Aufgrund blabla sind in diesem Zug keine Reservierungen gültig" - gerade letztes Wochenende gehört.
> Aber mein finanzieller Spielraum schmilzt stark ein - vielleicht reicht es für nen Kaffee und ein paar Nubbsies;(


Uuuuund wo ist jetzt das Problem??? Ich habe mich letzte Woche königlich aufs Maul gelegt und seit dem nur noch Schmerzen in beiden Knien. Hab dich nicht so Mädchenhaft und kneif die Arschbacken zusammen. Zur Not wird übers Parkett gerobbt.


----------



## Fischer45 (28. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> 2019 war ich ja mit meinem alten Herren dort und der war leider recht schnell desinteressiert.
> Eigentlich fand er nur die Sitzkiepen spannend und hat die Leute am RIVE-Stand vermutlich irritiert, indem er die Möglichkeiten der Motorisierung der Edelkiepen lautstark ins Spiel brachte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2020)

Liebe Ükels, ich werde nicht nach Bremen kommen können!
Seit der letzten "Sabine-Tour" zum hochdringlichem Jubiläums-Familienanlass und einmal DE hoch und runter geigen bin ich nicht recht wieder fit, die Familie kränkelt nun auch noch so vor sich hin, 
und das Wetter ist nun auch noch unschön mit Schnee die Tage bis stark unzuverlässig. 
Da muss ich an die vordringlichen Dinge denken und auf ein andermal vertagen.
Bin in Gedanken bei euch, und freue mich auf die wärmere Zeit!


----------



## Minimax (28. Februar 2020)

@Nordlichtangler, ach menno, das tut mir leid- Pflege Deine Lieben!
Oh, und ach für @rhinefisher tuts mir leid. Sei unbesorgt, man kann auch ein vollgültiger Ükel ohne Stippermessenpräsenz sein.
Ich schlag vor, wir legen auf der Messe ein kurzes Gedenken für alle Ükels ein, die es nicht nach Bremen geschafft haben.


----------



## Jason (28. Februar 2020)

@Nordlichtangler Das ist schade. Ich habe mich schon auf Shakespeare Gespräche gefreut.
Alles gute deiner Familie. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (28. Februar 2020)

Schade, lieber @Nordlichtangler , daß es bei Dir nicht paßt. Alles Gute für Deine Family!




Etwas angedingst bin ich auch, aber das wird schon werden.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Februar 2020)

hi,
viel Spaß morgen auf der Messe!


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Februar 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> viel Spaß morgen auf der Messe!



Übermorgen


----------



## geomas (29. Februar 2020)

So, mal im Geiste (haha) sammeln, was mit nach Bremen soll:

 - die neue kurze River-Ambush soll mit, die Shakespeare-Rolle kann Tobi begrabbeln, falls er Interesse hat
 - für Wümme pack ich die Darent Valley 8ft Specialist ein
 - die Abu Kapselrolle 706 kommt mit als Vergleich zu Minimaxens alter ABU
 - die alte lange Edelmatche soll auch mit - es würde mich wirklich interessieren, ob sie der verwöhnten Ükel-Crew gefällt oder auch nicht

- Kochtopf hatte ja evtl. Interesse am Gardner Kescherstiel - wird eingeladen

 - sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> - sonst noch Ideen?


1 geomas und 1 gute Laune


----------



## geomas (29. Februar 2020)

Ich werde Mary J Blige, Róisín Murphy und Kelis auf kleinen Silberscheiben im KFZ mitführen, was meine Laune hoffentlich über das frühmorgendliche Tief liften wird. 
Die Vorfreude ist ja ohnehin da, die lange Autofahrt ist nur nicht so meins.


----------



## Minimax (29. Februar 2020)

Die Alte Abu ist eingepackt, sowie die Glasflitsche für Geo. 
Ansonsten hab ich meine Stsndsrdangelsachen dabei, und aus Verlegenheit die Inline Daiwa, Die lange Acolyte und ne Sealey Octofloat, falls Besichtigungsinteresse besteht.
Oh, und ich werde bei den Ausstellern mal verstärkt nach Luggage und ner neuen Thermokombi gucken, meine ist durch und stinkt sehr schlimm. (Ist auch dabei) Und natürlich meine ewige Queste nach minimaxgeeigneten leichten Grundruten weiterverfolgen.


----------



## Ukel (29. Februar 2020)

Hey Leute, ihr sollt doch Angelgeräte von der Messe mit nach Hause nehmen, nicht dorthin bringen


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Februar 2020)

Wünsche Euch allen auch viel Spaß auf der Messe! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (29. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch allen auch viel Spaß auf der Messe!
> 
> LG Michael


Danke. Wird eh eine ruhige Fahrt. Fussball gegen Frankfurt wurde ja verschoben, weil die Herren regenerieren müssen.


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Danke. Wird eh eine ruhige Fahrt. Fussball gegen Frankfurt wurde ja verschoben, weil die Herren regenerieren müssen.


Ja hast du Recht, wird verschob weil wohl 48 Stunden zwischen den Spielen liegen müssen! 
Naja ,glaube mit dem Zug ist für dich jetzt einigermaßen Stressfrei ! Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall eine gute Fahrt! Morgen dann viel Spaß auf der Messe 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch dabei 

LG


----------



## Andal (29. Februar 2020)

Kekse, Tee und aus dem Fenster schauen - es gibt schlimmeres!


----------



## nostradamus (29. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Übermorgen



Danke verpeilt!


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> - die neue kurze River-Ambush soll mit, die Shakespeare-Rolle kann Tobi begrabbeln, falls er Interesse hat



Oh, hab ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Februar 2020)

Ich setz mich gleich mal hin und schreib meine Liste für die Hamsterkäufe


----------



## geomas (29. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich etwas verpasst?



Du hattest mildes Interesse an der hier https://anglerboard.de/threads/zum-...riedfischangler.331698/page-1919#post-5013971 abgebildeten Rolle gezeigt.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Februar 2020)

Ach jene Rolle...Ja, die würde ich mir gern mal live ansehen


----------



## phirania (29. Februar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich setz mich gleich mal hin und schreib meine Liste für die Hamsterkäufe



Komm gesund wieder zurück..


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Februar 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Komm gesund wieder zurück..


Gesund wird nur die Einkaufs Stand-Pauke meiner Frau sein


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Februar 2020)

Hamster habe ich auch gekauft will keiner essen muß ich irgendwie was falsch verstanden haben...euch viel Spaß auf der Messe


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gesund wird nur die Einkaufs Stand-Pauke meiner Frau sein


Denk dran die Händler nach unauffälligen Quittungen zu fragen


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hamster habe ich auch gekauft will keiner essen muß ich irgendwie was falsch verstanden haben...euch viel Spaß auf der Messe


In Teig wälzen und am Spieß frittieren? So schmeckt alles


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Februar 2020)

Und in 24 Stunden stehen wir vor dem finanziellen Ruin. Ich freu mich trotzdem.


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und in 24 Stunden stehen wir vor dem finanziellen Ruin. Ich freu mich trotzdem.


Ist das Konto runiniert, verwende ich Visa ungeniert


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist das Konto runiniert, verwende ich Visa ungeniert


Was kriegt man eigentlich für eine Niere auf dem Schwarzmarkt? Ich frage für einen Freund


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was kriegt man eigentlich für eine Niere auf dem Schwarzmarkt? Ich frage für einen Freund


Mindestens einmal das Drennan Produktportfolio  Hoff ich


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Februar 2020)

Wird nicht mehr so gut bezahlt wie vor zehn Jahren. Hatte ich in Indien gehört.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich frage für einen Freund


Weiß der Freund auch schon davon. Und du must dich dann beeilen, Messe ist morgen.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Februar 2020)

Meine Armut kotzt mich an.


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Februar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Meine Armut kotzt mich an.


Nieren hat man immer zwei    @Kochtopf hat da einen Freund


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Februar 2020)

Ick freu ma. Nicht das mein Auto in den Autonomen Fahrmodus wechselt. Nannte man früher Sekundenschlaf.


----------



## Jason (29. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und in 24 Stunden stehen wir vor dem finanziellen Ruin. Ich freu mich trotzdem.


Ich möchte auch mal gern wissen, wie es ausgeht. Freue mich ebenfalls euch alle persönlich kennen zu lernen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomas (29. Februar 2020)

Hoffentlich qualmen bei Heinz und Susanne jetzt nicht Schädel und Sohle.
Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## Jason (29. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Hoffentlich qualmen bei Heinz und Susanne jetzt nicht Schädel und Sohle.
> Ich freu mich schon.


Das ist ein eingespieltes Team. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (29. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das ist ein eingespieltes Team.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aber Stress werden die beiden schon haben. Ich fahre jetzt *Angeln*. Bis morgen.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal gern wissen, wie es ausgeht. Freue mich ebenfalls euch alle persönlich kennen zu lernen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wenn du dich bis dahin von deiner Nieren OP erholt hast


----------



## Minimax (29. Februar 2020)

Meint, meint ihr, auf der Stippermesse gibst ne anständige Bolo zu sehen, oder zwei?


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Meint, meint ihr, auf der Stippermesse gibst ne anständige Bolo zu sehen, oder zwei?


Mit Sicherheit, leider (weil teuer)

Tubertini und Colmic kommen


----------



## Gerris (29. Februar 2020)

Ich fahre morgen auch hin!
Mit dem Auto. 
Gibt es Parkplätze in der Nähe, oder muss ich mein Fahrrad ins Auto werfen?
Bahn fahren hat sich erledigt. 
Ich habe keine Lust auf hysterische Mundschutzträger!


----------



## Jason (29. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du dich bis dahin von deiner Nieren OP erholt hast


Meine Nieren bleiben wo sie sind.   
Die müssen noch viel spülen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

Gerris schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen auch hin!
> Mit dem Auto.
> Gibt es Parkplätze in der Nähe, oder muss ich mein Fahrrad ins Auto werfen?
> Bahn fahren hat sich erledigt.
> Ich habe keine Lust auf hysterische Mundschutzträger!


Wenn du in der Bahn hustest und am Telefon über deinen italienurlaub referierst kriegst du auch ohne Reservierung einen sitzplatz


----------



## geomas (29. Februar 2020)

Gerris schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen auch hin!
> Mit dem Auto.
> Gibt es Parkplätze in der Nähe, oder muss ich mein Fahrrad ins Auto werfen?
> Bahn fahren hat sich erledigt.
> Ich habe keine Lust auf hysterische Mundschutzträger!


Gibt kostenpflichtige Parkplätze ganz dicht bei.


----------



## geomas (29. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Meint, meint ihr, auf der Stippermesse gibst ne anständige Bolo zu sehen, oder zwei?


Maver ist wohl auch am Start. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob Maver-Match aus dem UK oder die Teleruten-Spezis aus Italien.
Beide haben guten Stoff im Programm.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Februar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Aber Stress werden die beiden schon haben. Ich fahre jetzt *Angeln*. Bis morgen.


Viel Spaß und Glück beim Angeln.Gib morgen nicht dein ganzes Erspartes aus.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Februar 2020)

Die Parkplätze sind Kostenpflichtig. Das ist Ok. Aber wie kostenpflichtig sind die?


----------



## geomas (29. Februar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die Parkplätze sind Kostenpflichtig. Das ist Ok. Aber wie kostenpflichtig sind die?



Ich war letztes Jahr auf dem Parkplatz, auf den man von der Hollerallee durch einen Tunnel kommt.
An die genauen Preise erinnere ich mich nicht mehr, aber ich habe mich nicht aufgeregt, also war es wohl im Rahmen...

Der hier https://www.brepark.de/parken/parkplaetze/buergerweide/ war es wohl.


----------



## Jason (29. Februar 2020)

Danke @geomas 
Der hat gelbe Linien. Das kann ich mir gut merken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Februar 2020)

Nen 6er ist ok. Sollte klappen.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Februar 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und Glück beim Angeln.Gib morgen nicht dein ganzes Erspartes aus.


Glück beim Angeln hatte ich(na ja war viel können dabei). Aber was meinst du mit Erspartes ?


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Februar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Glück beim Angeln hatte ich(na ja war viel können dabei). Aber was meinst du mit Erspartes ?


Mutmaßlich deine Flaschenpfandvorräte


----------



## Tricast (29. Februar 2020)

*Parkplätze:*

Parkplatz Bürgerweide, Theodor-Heuss-Allee  / Tageskarte 6,- €, am Messetag soll es eine Messetaste geben und der Preis verringert sich dann.

Wochenmarkt Finndorf, Eickedorfer Str.  /  Kostenlos  - Fußweg 5 min.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax (29. Februar 2020)

Verflixt, ich hab die Omi jetzt nonstop mit Photoalbumgucken, Peinlichem Bekanntenschaulaufen, Weinbergschnecken, gebratenem Pulpo und Muscheln in Weisswein, auch noch Gesprächen über Verstorbene Tanten etc. traktiert-und überhaupt meiner Anwesenheit, notabene!- aber nix, es gibt keinerlei Anzeichen das sie vorhat einen kleinen spontanen Stippermessenfonds einzurichten. Ich muss die Schrauben anziehen und ihr irgendwie nen Sherry oder Eierlikör eintrichtern, sonst bleibts morgen bei nen Briefchen Goldhaken von Cormoran.


----------



## ulli1958m (29. Februar 2020)

wann war das "Haupttreffen" am Ükeltisch...10 oder 11 Uhr?


----------



## nostradamus (29. Februar 2020)

Hi Heinz 
drücke euch die Daumen, dass alles gut läuft und ihr trotz der aktuellen corona nachrichten ein volles haus habt.
Gruß
mario


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2020)

Fuxx, hab überreizt. Aber ne leckere Brat wird mir doch jemand spendieren, oder?
Jedenfalls:


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2020)

Wünsche allen viel Spaß und Glück auf der  Stippermesse. Und Fahrt alle vorsichtig mit dem Auto.


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. März 2020)

Moin, bin dann mal für die Fahrt bereit   Macht uns keine Schande in der zwischenzeit


----------



## Riesenangler (1. März 2020)

Ich mach mich auch JETZT in die Spur. Bis nachher.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. März 2020)

Bin da. ZweiStundenvierzig für 310 Km. Ist Ok.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. März 2020)

Ich bin auch da, ich werd wohl erst mal etwas im Foyer warten, bisher konnte ich noch keinen Ükel finden


----------



## Kochtopf (1. März 2020)

Wir haben @Hecht100+ eingeladen und haben ihn direkt als Navigator verpflichtet- auf auf und davon!


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2020)

Bin soeben im Raum Cloppenburg aufgebrochen. Bis gleich Jungs, ick freu ma!


----------



## phirania (1. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und in 24 Stunden stehen wir vor dem finanziellen Ruin. Ich freu mich trotzdem.


Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt,wen man dann in der Innenstadt betteln sieht...


----------



## ulli1958m (1. März 2020)

Und ich habe erst 2 vom den Ukels getroffen


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2020)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Und ich habe erst 2 vom den Ukels getroffen


Wo sind denn die anderen?


----------



## ulli1958m (1. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die anderen?


Ich war zu spät am Treffpunkt... Das kommt davon wenn man zuviel labbert


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2020)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich war zu spät am Treffpunkt... Das kommt davon wenn man zuviel labbert


Du wirst sie schon noch finden.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. März 2020)

Ich hatte Andal getroffen und ElPotto gesehen. Aber auch nur kurz Guten Tag und dann musste ich auch schon wieder los.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte Andal getroffen und ElPotto gesehen. Aber auch nur kurz Guten Tag und dann musste ich auch schon wieder los.


Hast du schon genug Beute gemacht?


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2020)

Bei mir ist's mit der Tour leider nix geworden


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist's mit der Tour leider nix geworden


Sparst du viel Geld-Kati


----------



## Riesenangler (1. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du schon genug Beute gemacht?


Ja. Das was ich unbedingt haben wollte, hatte ich auch gleich zu Beginn geholt. Aaaber  jeder zweite, fragte mich was das für ein Teil ist oder ob das ein Sarg sei. Nein ein Rutenkoffer. Ich habe das Ding bestimmt viermal geöffnet um den Leuten das Innenleben vom Koffer zu zeigen. Noch ein paar schöne Posen habe ich mitgenommen. Näxhstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## ulli1958m (1. März 2020)

Ich bin auch wieder zuhause angekommen... Habe doch noch viele Ükels getroffen.. sehr nett 
... Riesenangler und Geonas leider nicht mehr.... hoffe aber das die Grüße über gekommen sind 
Gruß Ulli


----------



## Riesenangler (1. März 2020)

Wenn es nach den Vorschlägen der Bahn ginge, würde ich jetzt noch in Bremen hocken und auf den Zug warten. Bin gut zu Haus angekommen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. März 2020)

Chapeau, mir ist es noch ein Bedürfnis @Tricast vielen Dank für Tisch und Wurst zu sagen, mir hat die Messe richtig gut gefallen. Und @Minimax das Fischbildchen bekommt einen hübschen Rahmen und einen Platz an meiner Anglerwand, war wirklich sehr interessant euch mal kennenzulernen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. März 2020)

So, nach einem tollen Tag mit vielen netten Leuten wieder zu Hause angekommen. Danke noch an @jason 1 und @Kochtopf und besonders @Tricast für diesen tollen Tag. Und es war schön, viele von euch mal real kennen zu lernen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (1. März 2020)

so auch wieder zuhause. Sind um 18 Uhr wieder eingetrudelt. Danke Tricast r die gute Bewirtung. An alle: hat mich sehr gefreut euch kennenzulernen gerne nächstes Jahr wieder.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas (1. März 2020)

Herzlichen Dank an Susanne und Heinz für die Gastfreundschaft am Stammtisch! 

Liebe Leute, jetzt direkt bezogen auf alle Boardies unter den Messebesuchern - es war schön, Euch persönlich kennenlernen zu dürfen (soweit die Zeit dafür reichte)! Es ist schon witzig - von einigen hatte ich vorher ein „klares Bild”, bei anderen so gar keinen Schimmer, was für „Typen” Ihr seid. 
Es war also doch ne gute Entscheidung, die Stippermesse zu besuchen und nicht kurz vorher zum Fashion-Second-Hand-Markt abzubiegen ;-)

Um es kurz zu machen: ich hab eben schnell den 7. März 2021 als wichtigen Termin im Kalender vorgemerkt.


----------



## Jason (1. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Es ist schon witzig - von einigen hatte ich vorher ein „klares Bild”, bei anderen so gar keinen Schimmer, was für „Typen” Ihr seid.


Georg, bei mir war es ähnlich. Ich weiß jetzt, mit wem ich es zu tun habe. Es hat mich sehr gefreut euch .
Ich hoffe, dass alle wieder gesund daheim angekommen sind.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (2. März 2020)

Bin auch wieder wohlbehalten daheim. Bloss 1 Stunde Verspätung auf der Hinfahrt und 2 Stunden zurück. Umweg über Koblenz, Taxigutschein von der Bahn... nur wer reist, kann was erleben. 

Jetzt gibt's erst mal eine schöne Tasse Tee und eine gute Mütze Schlaf.


----------



## geomas (2. März 2020)

In sehr loser Reihenfolge ein paar Notizen von der Messe - ich habe nur sehr wenige Ruten begrabbelt - hervor stach eine sündhaft teure Rive R-Match Matchrute. Diese wurde Minimax von Heinz, der alle Messehighlights mt Vornamen kannte, in die Hand gelegt und ich nutzte die Gelegenheit, mir dieses Schmuckstück ebenfalls anzusehen. Absolute Traum-Matche!

Es gab an einigen Ständen wieder Waggler der Größe „da brauchst n Waffenschein  für”. Einige Exemplare mögen etwa einen halben Meter lang gewesen sein (ich kann mich irren).

Von Posen habe ich mich ansonsten ferngehalten - habe zum einen schon genug für mich und meine ungeborenen Nachfahren und zum anderen baut Jason ohnehin die schönsten Posen.


Am von Jung&Alt belagerten Stand von Michael Schlögl gab es neben den Produkten der MS-Range auch prima Kamasan- und Drennan-Haken, meine Lieblingsswimfeeder von Drennan (Stainless Cage Feeder Micro & Mini) und andere spannende Sachen. Die  feinen MS-Ruten hätte ich gerne mal ausführlichst begrabbelt, war aber im Geiste und auch so „zu beladen” für eine wilde Indoor-Ruten-Schwingerei.
Stichwort Schwingerei: den am Stand vorgestellten Seitenbißanzeiger hab ich geordert und freue mich schon aufs Testen. 


Maver hatte neben vielen spannenden Sachen auch die vom Professore geschätzte Stone-River-Mono da. Schade, hätte mir evtl. doch eine Spule zum Testen mitnehmen sollen.
Aber das ging mir auf der Rückfahrt bei verschiedenen Artikeln so. 


Es gab so viele unterschiedliche Eimer auf der Messe, daß mir die Wahl äußerst schwer fiel. 
Letztlich ist es ein prima grüner Eimer geworden: nein, nicht von Sensas, auch nicht das seltsame neue Drennan-Aqua-Grün und auch nicht das Matrix-Lime-Green hat mich nach Hause begleitet.
Wer mag kann gerne raten (Messebesucher sind ausgeschlossen).


Am Stand des freundlichen Fischmix-Docs (im Laborkittel - cool!) habe ich ein Döschen Anis-Zimt-Pulver und einen Sack gemahlenen Hanf mitgenommen (ja, sogar bezahlt).
Die Plötz sollten mir gewogen bleiben.


Pff, morgen fällt mir vielleicht mehr ein. 

Ach ja - Notizen von der Fahrt: habe noch in MV eine Riesenschar Kraniche auf einem Acker gesehen, im Westen immerhin auch noch ein paar. 
Das Wasser stand teilweise sehr hoch auf den Weiden (?) neben der Autobahn. Ein Storch und ein Fischreiher versuchten dort ihr Glück.
Viele Rehe waren zum Dinner aus.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. März 2020)

@geomas, kann es sein, das du dann im nächsten Jahr eine Woche zu spät kommst? Das ist doch immer der erste Sonntag im März. Das wäre dann der 2e März.


----------



## geomas (2. März 2020)

^schade, daß ich Dich verpaßt habe, Riese! Hab extra Ausschau gehalten nach einem Hünen.

Und seltsam, alle meine Kalender zeigen den 7. März 2021 als ersten Sonntag.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte Andal getroffen und ElPotto gesehen. Aber auch nur kurz Guten Tag und dann musste ich auch schon wieder los.


Und da sagst du nicht "Hallo", am besten mit einem saftigen Schinken oder Roastbeef auf einem Tellerchen als Opfergabe...? :'(


----------



## Riesenangler (2. März 2020)

Wo ich dir die Hand schütteln wollte, warste mit einmal weg. Und wie gesagt, die Zeit drängte.


----------



## Tricast (2. März 2020)

Erst einmal allen ein dickes DANKE für ihr Kommen und es war mir eine Ehre eine Handvoll der wankelnden Ükel auf der Stippermesse begrüßen zu dürfen. Und etwas gelernt habe ich auch in bezug auf eine PIN. Jetzt kenne ich auch den Unterschied bei der Lagerung mit Kugellager und Spitze; das war mir immer ein Rätsel.
Leider hat uns die Panikmache doch einige Besucher gekostet aber es war trotzdem wieder eine tolle Messe für den ambitionierten Friedfischangler. Besonders habe ich mich auch über unsere Freunde von dobberbouw.nl gefreut, die für jedes Kind eine kleine Pose bereithielten und da ich auch noch so klein bin habe ich ersteinmal mehrere abgegriffen für meine Freunde vom Stammtisch. Jedenfalls ist das die Pose für besonders schwierige Tage wenn die Fische überhaupt nicht wollen, dann strecken wir ihnen einfach die Zunge raus; das haben sie dann davon.
Susanne hat wieder einmal voll aufgerüstet um mich zu ärgern. Als erstes hat sie die mickrige Wand von Drennan geplündert um dann auf den Guru Stand weiterzuziehen. Ich habe mich nur gewundert das die Regale mit den Nubsies so gefleddert aussahen, jetzt weiss ich es.

Liebe Grüße 

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Riesenangler (2. März 2020)

Und am Wochende gehts gleich teuer weiter. Futterfest bei Moritz in Nauen. Eigentlich brauche ich ja nichts, Eigentlich.


----------



## Minimax (2. März 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und am Wochende gehts gleich teuer weiter. Futterfest bei Moritz in Nauen. Eigentlich brauche ich ja nichts, Eigentlich.


Lieber Riese (schade das wir uns verpasst haben!), Du weißt doch, bei Hobbies gilt immer: Was man will, braucht man auch


----------



## Riesenangler (3. März 2020)

Gott sei Dank, bin ich, was das angeht, nicht Partnerinbehindert.


----------



## Gerris (3. März 2020)

Die Messe war ok, aber nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestelt habe.
Es war kleiner als erwartet. Mein Geld bin ich nicht losgeworden. 
5,00€ Eintritt
6,00€ für 10 kleine Posen
3,50€ für ne Currywurst
Ich habe direkt am Ende des Stadtwaldes geparkt. Umsonst, ich hatte mein Fahrrad im Kofferraum!

Nach 1Std. war ich wieder draussen.

Aber ich hatte mal ne 13m Stippe in der Hand. 
Sehr interessant, erinnerte mich an meinen Kofferraum, als ich noch Surfmasten spazieren gefahren bin.

Bestimmt ne Supermesse aber nicht für Typen wie mich.


----------



## Jason (3. März 2020)

Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen. Dann waren deine Erwartungen wohl zu groß. Aber verstehen kann ich es nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2020)

Gerris schrieb:


> Mein Geld bin ich nicht losgeworden.



Hätt'st doch noch ein paar Eintrittskarten und Currywürste gekauft und verschenkt......


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Hm... war genau das da, was ich wollte. Die Brüder vom Ükel und genug Angelkram!


----------



## Tobias85 (3. März 2020)

Gerris schrieb:


> Die Messe war ok, aber nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestelt habe.
> Es war kleiner als erwartet. Mein Geld bin ich nicht losgeworden.



Friedfischangeln ist ja leider eher ein Randgebiete im Angelsektor und die Angelbranche insgesamt ist ja schon kleiner als andere Branchen. Klar, dass man da keine riesigen Hallen erwarten kann. Aber er waren nahezu alle großen Hersteller vorhanden und es gab viel Tackle und Zubehör zu bestaunen und zu befummeln. Wer nicht sowieso schon alles zuhause hat, der müsste dort eigentlich genug Dinge finden, die ein plötzliches begehren auslösen.


----------



## Tricast (3. März 2020)

Gerris schrieb:


> Die Messe war ok, aber nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestelt habe.
> Es war kleiner als erwartet. Mein Geld bin ich nicht losgeworden.
> 5,00€ Eintritt
> 6,00€ für 10 kleine Posen
> ...



Hallo Gerris, ich finde es schade dass Dir die Stippermesse nicht gefallen hat und sie nicht Deine Erwartungen erfüllt hat.
Für uns wäre es wichtig zu erfahren, was hast Du dir vorgestellt um eventuell beim nächsten mal es besser machen zu können.

Gruß Susanne und Heinz


----------



## yukonjack (3. März 2020)

Gerris schrieb:


> *Nach 1Std. war ich wieder draussen.*
> 
> Aber ich hatte mal ne 13m Stippe in der Hand.
> Sehr interessant, erinnerte mich an meinen Kofferraum, als ich noch Surfmasten spazieren gefahren bin.
> ...


Habe auch nicht viel mehr Geld ausgegeben aber dafür fast 6 Std. gebraucht.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Habe auch nicht viel mehr Geld ausgegeben aber dafür fast 6 Std. gebraucht.


Ist nicht leicht mit Flaschenpfand zu zahlen (nehmen Sie aucheinwegglasflaschen?!)

Ich hätte deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben können, gerade bei Preston fand ich ganz schöne Rütchen und bei Korum und überhaupt, aber mein Budget hat mir Grenzen gesetzt. Es war mal schön, Wände voller Nubbsies statt Kunstködern zu sehen aber die Hauptattraktion war das größte Anglerboardtreffen seit ABBA.


----------



## geomas (3. März 2020)

Hmm, also ich fand die Messe ganz bestimmt groß genug. Und dank des Ausstellerverzeichnisses konnte man sich ja schon Wochen vorher ein Bild vom ungefähren Angebot machen.


----------



## yukonjack (3. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist nicht leicht mit Flaschenpfand zu zahlen (nehmen Sie aucheinwegglasflaschen?!)
> 
> Ich hätte deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben können, gerade bei Preston fand ich ganz schöne Rütchen und bei Korum und überhaupt, aber mein Budget hat mir Grenzen gesetzt. Es war mal schön, Wände voller Nubbsies statt Kunstködern zu sehen aber die Hauptattraktion war das größte Anglerboardtreffen seit ABBA.


Organspenden waren ja nicht möglich !
Ach, bin immer noch am Überlegen woran du mich erkannt hast. Hast mich ja gleich mit Namen, wenn auch mit ? angesprochen.


----------



## phirania (3. März 2020)

Hat denn keiner Bilder gemacht,so als Augenschmaus für nicht Anwesende...


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Organspenden waren ja nicht möglich !
> Ach, bin immer noch am Überlegen woran du mich erkannt hast. Hast mich ja gleich mit Namen, wenn auch mit ? angesprochen.


An der Tüte mit den Flaschen - nee, du hattest einfach ähnlichkeit mit deinem Avatar und hattest wenig Ähnlichkeit mit der Beschreibung von @Riesenangler, da war das recht einfach.

@Tricast sowas wie den Haribostand wünsche ich mir nächstes Jahr mit Schrotblei und Nubbsies - selber mischen nach Gewicht das wäre meeegaaa


----------



## Riesenangler (3. März 2020)

Ja. Da sind einige von meinem Kaliber und größer rumgelaufen. Ich hötte mich vielleicht besser beschreiben sollen. 
Die Messe hatte ich mir zwar auch erwas größer vorgestellt, aber wenn man sich das Nischendasein der Friedfischangelei so anschaut, dann wurde meine Erwartung trotz der Räumlichen Enge übererfüllt. Wie gesagt, nächstes Jahr wieder, wenn ich kann.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Was würde eine doppelt so große Messe nützen, wenn an jedem Stand das gleiche liegt, so wie bei den üblichen Angeljahrmärkten mit den immer gleichen Firanten?

Man kann sich auf der Stippermesse wunderbar seine Marken zusammenholen. Bei Korum liegt Korum und man sieht nicht nur die ewiggleichen Wühltische mit Billorollen zum "Sonderpreis" von Shimanski & Co.!


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Was würde eine doppelt so große Messe nützen, wenn an jedem Stand das gleiche liegt, so wie bei den üblichen Angeljahrmärkten mit den immer gleichen Firanten?
> 
> Man kann sich auf der Stippermesse wunderbar seine Marken zusammenholen. Bei Korum liegt Korum und man sieht nicht nur die ewiggleichen Wühltische mit Billorollen zum "Sonderpreis" von Shimanski & Co.!


Exakt das ist es, was die Stippermesse zu etwas ganz Einzigartigem macht.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. März 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Habe auch nicht viel mehr Geld ausgegeben aber dafür fast 6 Std. gebraucht.


Du hast ja auch leider nicht soo viel Geld.


----------



## Gerris (3. März 2020)

Ich würde nicht sagen, daß es mir nicht gefallen hat.
Ich hatte mir die größte Friedfischmesse Europas nur größer vorgestellt.

Das Problem ist nicht das die Messe mir nicht passt, sondern das ICH nicht zu der Messe passe.

Daher finde ich es auch nicht richtig zu sagen, was man da besser machen könnte.
Ich war noch nie auf einer Angelmesse.
Die Messen die ich sonst besuche, sind einfach viel größer.
Aber ich habe ein Bild von den Kohlefasermasten.


----------



## Jason (4. März 2020)

Gerris schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, daß es mir nicht gefallen hat.
> Ich hatte mir die größte Friedfischmesse Europas nur größer vorgestellt.
> 
> Das Problem ist nicht das die Messe mir nicht passt, sondern das ICH nicht zu der Messe passe.
> ...


Oh, da bin ich ja auf dem Bild. Aber ich sage nicht wer.  

Gruß Jason


----------

